# finally got to test full bucket height of compressed snow



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

And it went really well:smile2:


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Congrats, that's looks like the deep end of the pool!


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Video or it didnt happen


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*agree*



JnC said:


> Video or it didnt happen



Sorry! Next time!!:wink2:


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Dang, all we have been getting is -10 to -20 (-26 C). Over two weeks, once short break, supposed to warm up Sunday.


Maybe snow latter in the week. sigh.


----------

